# address bar



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not sure what you mean by =. Just highlight the whole address and copy.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

ok, i just checked further. it is only doing it in ebay and amazon. it will not let me "copy" the link.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I just tried it and had no issue copying a random ebay link.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Canon-PowerS...12X-Optical-Zoom-25mm-Wide-Angl-/201120177355


----------



## talukdar (Mar 29, 2015)

The problem that you are facing is the same problem I faced some days earlier. But I don't know how it fixed up. Actually that copy/paste Problem for my computer fixed automatically, and this problem lasted one or Two days.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

Doe sit do it for all websites or just that one? if just that one it could be a thing with their site.


----------



## Greg.Now (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you tried to reinstall the web browser? not sure what causes this but a clean reinstall should do the trick. be sure to back up your bookmarks though.


----------



## seosp2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Greg.Now said:


> Have you tried to reinstall the web browser? not sure what causes this but a clean reinstall should do the trick. be sure to back up your bookmarks though.



I think this is a good advise. Reinstalling the browser will definitely solve this problem. You can try a different browser also.


----------

